# Vascularized Bone Graft of Lunate



## lmatsu (Feb 24, 2009)

Do you know what code(s) could be used for this procedure?  The doctor hasn't done the surgery yet so I don't have an op report, but he wanted to know what codes are generally used for this type of procedure.  I offered up 25430 (Insertion of vascular pedicle into carpal bone) but he said the procedure is more involved than that.  Any suggestions of where we can look?  Thank you!!


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Feb 25, 2009)

was this for a "nonunion" see 25431 which includes obtaining graft?


----------

